# Best naughty pony



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

i want to see your horses rearing, bucking, refusing, anything you would consider naughty. contest ends april 21st
here is 1 example of being a naughty pony


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

here is my entry of Manny being angry at me.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

...well this isnt really naughty because I taught him to do it, but here's my boy rearing!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my 'naughtly pony' trying to eat her way out of the paddock!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

1st place: Horses4Healing
2nd place: Standardbred
3rd place:BarrelBunny


----------

